# Quarantine again?



## lils (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi all,

I need to take one of my budgies to get her nails clipped at the local pet store and not sure if I should quarantine her afterwards?

Thanks.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! 

If during the short procedure your budgie isn't allowed close (direct) contact and is kept away from the birds at the store, then you won't have have to follow quarantine measures.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I don't think you have to quarantine, but that said, I don't take my birds grooming at the store because I don't trust their sanitation process (or lack thereof) of instruments they use that directly touch the birds. Especially if they're busy and do a long line of one bird after another. Still, there is most likely nothing to worry about. Illness spread by that route of transmission would be on the rare side.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I agree with the advice offered above  Also, you've been given some wonderful resources, so be sure to read through everything to ensure you're staying updated on the very best of budgie care practices! 

If you have any questions afterwards, be sure to ask as we'd love to help  

I hope everything goes well with your budgie and I hope to meet her soon!

Cheers! :wave:


----------

